# Best Exclusive Libraries 2021 Please!



## MeloKeyz (Aug 3, 2021)

Hey Guys,

I've been with crucial music a year now and this is my second year with them with zero placements (COVID! I curse you). Now, I am trying to reach exclusive libs so I contacted 1Revolution Music, CineCue, Cinetrax and Fundamental Music. The latter three libs are organized and connected to a network called "Source Audio". 

You have to send a request to SA in order to be given access to all the libs connected to it. I sent these requests almost 2 months ago with no reply at all. When you create account in these libs, you're forced to request access from SA.

About 1Revolution Music, I just learned that they went under BMG's umbrella and there was some sort of a change in the business model that I really can't understand or care about it. I did send them a message in their website anyways with a link to my SC. Finally, I avoided AAA trailer houses like Really Slow Motion and Audiomachine at the moment. I doubt these guys reply at all because they need crazy high quality stuff. Maybe I will contact them later when I get more ready.

So now, I am out of options and googling for exclusive libs take insane amount of time. I am trying to reach libs that accept cinematic/trailer/TV shows/News music. 

I know the question may sound silly but do you know someone have a pdf sheet list with an updated excl./non-excl. libs? Are there libs that still non-excl. like crucial?


----------



## muk (Aug 4, 2021)

A little help for your google-fu. However, you still have to do the research for yourself. Nobody is going to do that for you:









Music Library List - Gearspace.com


LINK: https://wetransfer.com/downloads/5a2...3015203/6ed367



gearspace.com













Top Music Library/Publishing companies for 2019? - Gearspace.com


hey guys with all the talk lately of the industry been completely saturated i'm just wondering what are peoples opinions on which production music publishers/libraries people feel are still at the top of the tree in 2019? would it still be: FirstCom Kille



 gearspace.com










All About Library Music: Part 1


Production music is rarely glamorous, but it can be very lucrative. In the first of a major new series, we explain how to get your foot in the door.




www.soundonsound.com


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Aug 4, 2021)

MeloKeyz said:


> I've been with crucial music a year now and this is my second year with them with zero placements


Are you 100% certain you've had zero placements? I'm only asking because it takes two or three years before you se any royalties. If you for sure have had zero placements, maybe you need to rework your material or write new cues? Just a thought.


----------



## MeloKeyz (Aug 4, 2021)

Thanks for your help @muk


----------



## MeloKeyz (Aug 4, 2021)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> Are you 100% certain you've had zero placements? I'm only asking because it takes two or three years before you se any royalties. If you for sure have had zero placements, maybe you need to rework your material or write new cues? Just a thought.


Jeremy! I am sure my material is okay because they are already listed in the lib's catalog. If they were bad, they would rejected them. I think it's a matter of COVID and lack of clients as I signed the contract in June 2020 when they accepted four tracks. The other factor (which is a strong one) is clients tend to go more exclusive than non-excl. That's why I want to go excl. too


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Aug 4, 2021)

MeloKeyz said:


> Jeremy! I am sure my material is okay because they are already listed in the lib's catalog. If they were bad, they would rejected them. I think it's a matter of COVID and lack of clients as I signed the contract in June 2020 when they accepted four tracks. The other factor (which is a strong one) is clients tend to go more exclusive than non-excl. That's why I want to go excl. too


Do you only have four tracks on there? 

I agree going exclusive is typically more viable. However, it depends on the library. You can go exclusive with a certain library, only to find that your tracks never get promoted and, as a result, collect dust until you can get them released back into your own catalogue (which could take years).


----------



## MeloKeyz (Aug 4, 2021)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> Do you only have four tracks on there?
> 
> I agree going exclusive is typically more viable. However, it depends on the library. You can go exclusive with a certain library, only to find that your tracks never get promoted and, as a result, collect dust until you can get them released back into your own catalogue (which could take years).


Yes, they are four tracks only after they rejected 10 other tracks and I keep writing of course. Well, collecting the dust is the primary reason why I am seeking another path  and that is why I'll try to land with the proper lib. See their reviews and artists' comments.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Aug 4, 2021)

MeloKeyz said:


> Yes, they are four tracks only after they rejected 10 other tracks and I keep writing of course. Well, collecting the dust is the primary reason why I am seeking another path  and that is why I'll try to land with the proper lib. See their reviews and artists' comments.


That’s the advantage of non-exclusive (like Crucial), you can license those same tracks on other non-exclusive sites at the same time. Pros and cons.


----------



## MeloKeyz (Aug 4, 2021)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> That’s the advantage of non-exclusive (like Crucial), you can license those same tracks on other non-exclusive sites at the same time. Pros and cons.


Exactly! but I don't know another non-excl. one as most of them went excl. Can you recommend another non-excl. to submit my rejected to? They are currently in Pond5 but I am really thinking of taking all my tracks off from there.


----------

